# Have a Hunch, Sex my Cobalts Please



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

They are about 7 months old. I know they are probably a little young still but I have my suspicions on who is male and female. I just want to see if I'm right. 

Frog 1-Yes I know hes a little thin, hes always been different from the other two in boldness and body mass. He is one of the suspected males. 




























Frog 2- The female?




























Frog 3- Second male? 




























As I was taking the pictures I was really noticing the slope in their "hip" and they physical differences between the suspected female and males. I always love these threads


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you're right that it's a 2.1.....It would be nice to see them get a few extra meals (fatten them up for breeding).

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Argh, this is at 7 months? These guys are the same age as some Matechos I have that I was hoping to breed. Mine all appear to have female toepads. I was really hoping those toepad differences would grow in later, but in your frogs they're clear as day. I guess I'm in the unlucky 25%.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree with Richard. It looks to me to be a 2.1 trio you've got.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like you got it!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep, looks like you hit the nail on the head. Frog 1- male, frog 2 - female, frog 3- male. That's my opinion as well. Frog 1 does look a little thin, but I don;t see it being a cause of alarm. I've had males keep that shape for a long time and they were perfectly healthy (negative fecals, eating well). You said they are 7 months old, which means that they are still growing, so don't expect them to be plump during this time.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay!! Thanks everyone! Yea these guys are 7 months otw. Like I said I had my doubts about gender until I took them out individually to take pictures, reguardless of toepads the body shape gave it away as well. Frog 1 (his name has always been Shy Boy) has always been a thinner frog and the most flighty. After picking out the two fatties at 6 weeks otw, Bill Schwinn picked out frog 1 because he was a more streamlined and more likely to be male. I feed and dust every day, he may just take more time to get plump.

Anyway, Yay! I finally feel like Im getting somewhere in the hobby! My frogs arnt sexless anymore!


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

Would someone be so kind as to go through the detail in how to sex these frogs? I think these are great pics and it would be really helpful to me!!

Angela, I think our frogs are siblings. I got mine from Bill in August.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Easiest way I can explain it....males have larger front toepads than females. In a nutshell.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats awesome! I would love to see some pics of your frogs. 

Also when looking at these frogs, the angle of their "hip" is more sloped for males and less sloped for females. I can get a picture of the male and female together to give you a compairison if you want.


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

Only thing I've got handy is a quick youtube video I took recently. Its not going to win me any awards, but its something 

I'd love to see more pics of this hip slope thing. I'm having a hard time sexing mine because the one I think has larger toe pads is just a larger frog all around.


----------

